# loud clicking on accel and decel in first.



## 2ndVQ35 (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi all - new to the site here - bought a 05 enthusiast a few days ago and am loving it....I am a little concerned though...there is a really loud clicking every time i load or unload the tranny in first. I don't know if it is possible for the diff. to be this loud on these, but I was curious if I should be concerned. I searched but didn't really find the answer.

Thanks.


----------



## Old $chool (May 21, 2008)

usually it is the diff....how many miles on the car? 3rd gear grind? the nismo diff makes the car sound like a POS because of the noise...the stock one isn't really bad, but some ppl do notice it. Change the diff fluid first...that should help.


----------



## 2ndVQ35 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Help?!*

So - a little more concerned -

Went to drive home from work today and for the first 20 minutes of the drive the "tcs off" and "slip" warning lights were on and cruise control wouldn't work...when i tried cc the cruise indicator would turn on but it just flashed set constantly and had no function. Additionally, the oil pressure for the first 3-5 minutes the car ran was going between 80 and 120 psi on application of gas.

The lights turned off and didn't come back on for the next 40 minutes of driving. When I let the car idle after I stopped, the engine sounded like there was a miss or a clicking there too, and I can feel a lot of shudder and almost a slight grind if I touch the shifter in neutral...could this somehow be related?

I have an appt. for service tomorrow morning, was wondering if there is anything I should say, and if there is anything additional I should know.

Thanks all!


----------



## Old $chool (May 21, 2008)

start-up...oil pressure sits at about 51psi. Depending on how hard you drive, it will vary during normal running. 

With all you mentioned, I would tow it to the shop. You're throwing traction control codes and possibly misfiring...could be a bad ECU or VDC just went bonkers.

I'm willing to bet its the ECU though. You do not want to drive the car if its going out. Let us know what they find. Sorry to hear it bro.


----------



## 2ndVQ35 (Jun 7, 2008)

so...all that and went to the dealer...car didn't "reproduce" symptoms. just the old click...and the broken headlight I discovered which made me dig....i went to a bodyshop and it turns out the whole front end has been repainted. I am going to try to return my 350 z. I can't believe this. I don't think they will take it back , since they are cooperating on replacing the headlamp and (oh yeah broken windshield too!),and tehy are willing to try to fix it. Wish me luck.


----------



## Old $chool (May 21, 2008)

sucks bro. wrecked cars can be a nightmare. if they don't take it back, let us know what the dealer says if they can reproduce the problem. I know where to find stock ECUs much cheaper than the dealer (another forum).

Also, check your tires sizes and list them here. VDC can go ape sh*t if they put on two different series tires. The VDC has a ratio for tire thickness and if its off too much, it will throw the TCS, slip codes like you saw.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

2ndVQ35 said:


> so...all that and went to the dealer...car didn't "reproduce" symptoms. just the old click...and the broken headlight I discovered which made me dig....i went to a bodyshop and it turns out the whole front end has been repainted. I am going to try to return my 350 z. I can't believe this. I don't think they will take it back , since they are cooperating on replacing the headlamp and (oh yeah broken windshield too!),and tehy are willing to try to fix it. Wish me luck.


Did you do a history check on your Z (Vin check)? What state did you buy it in because in Cali you must state the cars history if it's been in a major accident? And did you buy your Z from a Nissan dealer?


----------



## 2ndVQ35 (Jun 7, 2008)

Spongerider said:


> Did you do a history check on your Z (Vin check)? What state did you buy it in because in Cali you must state the cars history if it's been in a major accident? And did you buy your Z from a Nissan dealer?


bought it in pa from a dealer my family has bought 20 or so cars from...one of the biggest toyota dealers in the country, and I bought it from the Nissan used car guy. Know everyone there by name and have done good business with them in the past. They own a nissan, honda, hyundai, toyota/scion, dealership in that strip, plus an auto auction behind it , and 5 others in another location.

ill go check the tire sizes - but i think they should be on - they are the 17's and i remember 235 in back and smaller in front - maybe 225's?

also - did the 05 enthusiast have stereo controls on the steering wheel if standard stereo? Mine doesn't


----------



## Old $chool (May 21, 2008)

2ndVQ35 said:


> bought it in pa from a dealer my family has bought 20 or so cars from...one of the biggest toyota dealers in the country, and I bought it from the Nissan used car guy. Know everyone there by name and have done good business with them in the past. They own a nissan, honda, hyundai, toyota/scion, dealership in that strip, plus an auto auction behind it , and 5 others in another location.
> 
> ill go check the tire sizes - but i think they should be on - they are the 17's and i remember 235 in back and smaller in front - maybe 225's?
> 
> also - did the 05 enthusiast have stereo controls on the steering wheel if standard stereo? Mine doesn't


I need the series of the tire....not the width. VDC looks at the difference in rotation in the front and back tires...if you throw a 45 series tire on the back and a 35 series on the front (just an example...its really sensitive), it will throw this code. No stereo controls on the wheel. I have a touring with every option but navi and I dont have it. Just cruise control.


----------



## pangoman (Jun 20, 2008)

2ndVQ35 said:


> bought it in pa from a dealer my family has bought 20 or so cars from...one of the biggest toyota dealers in the country, and I bought it from the Nissan used car guy. Know everyone there by name and have done good business with them in the past. They own a nissan, honda, hyundai, toyota/scion, dealership in that strip, plus an auto auction behind it , and 5 others in another location.
> 
> ill go check the tire sizes - but i think they should be on - they are the 17's and i remember 235 in back and smaller in front - maybe 225's?
> 
> also - did the 05 enthusiast have stereo controls on the steering wheel if standard stereo? Mine doesn't



I have an 05 Enthusiast and mine does NOT have the stereo controls on the steering wheel. Only the Cruise Control buttons are present.


----------



## 2ndVQ35 (Jun 7, 2008)

*So - New tranny going in - clutch questions...advice?*

Well...they didn't take it back...and I have been driving it for 6000 miles with a freakish first gear wont engage problem that wont reproduce itself at the dealership...well...third visit...Finally - tech took it home and had it happen to him! YAY...New transmission on order under warranty...they offered to do the clutch for parts cost since the tranny is coming out ... 

Phew... now that brings me to my next questions...while it is just a parts cost...

A. Car has 36k on it and the clutch feels bad to me - should I buy a clutch now? 
B. If I should buy one - should I have them get the nismo? Advandages/disadvantages?
C. Since the car was bought 6000 miles ago and the clutch is kind of weak...do I have any leverage in asking for them to do the clutch for free?

Thanks as always all...


----------



## Old $chool (May 21, 2008)

2ndVQ35 said:


> Well...they didn't take it back...and I have been driving it for 6000 miles with a freakish first gear wont engage problem that wont reproduce itself at the dealership...well...third visit...Finally - tech took it home and had it happen to him! YAY...New transmission on order under warranty...they offered to do the clutch for parts cost since the tranny is coming out ...
> 
> Phew... now that brings me to my next questions...while it is just a parts cost...
> 
> ...


If you plan on adding mods, it would be wise to add an aftermarket clutch and save yourself some labor down the road. Most of the single disc clutches feel just like stock. Nismo one is over priced and just a glorified stock disc with a heavy duty pressure plate. You can get the JWT or ACT flywheel/clutch combo for about a grand. Aftermarket single disc clutches by themselves usually run $400-600. 

If you don't plan to mod, stick with what you have or make the service guy understand that added stress on the clutch from the transmission problem has prematurely worn the clutch. Maybe you'll get a new oem clutch, maybe not.


----------



## 2ndVQ35 (Jun 7, 2008)

Takin the plunge - figure I might as well go for it and do the whole setup...Nismo clutch and new tranny install started today at the dealership. All in all I think I am doing ok...the dealer is really playing ball and they are doing everything they can...and being honest about it to boot. They are giving me the Clutch for $540 and no labor and doing the Transmission under warranty. $540 for a brand new and slightly upgraded drivetrain can't be a call I'll regret.

Looking forward to seeing how good it will feel to have a 100% new setup in there.


----------



## white_sg (Sep 10, 2008)

*pop*

I had a loud clicking noise upon acceleration and deceleration and rough spots in the road but it was the rear axle popping. They put out a tsb about it. If you ever have a clicking just leave your car in first withno e brake on and shake the back wheel by the rim and it should reproduce the noise if anyone ever has that issue. Funny thing is nissan claims(well nissan in Tempe Arizona) thats its 279 just to lube it. Forget that.


----------



## GLU49T (Feb 13, 2009)

Old said:


> usually it is the diff....how many miles on the car? 3rd gear grind? the nismo diff makes the car sound like a POS because of the noise...the stock one isn't really bad, but some ppl do notice it. Change the diff fluid first...that should help.


i agree.......


----------



## 2ndVQ35 (Jun 7, 2008)

well - about 14000 miles on the new transmission and nismo clutch. Tires bald, lol, but otherwise she's still truckin.

There is, however, still a problem with a shudder when the car is at idle. I have put about 20k and it has always been there. It feels like a miss but throws no codes accdg. to dealer, but It is very noticeable. The dealer blames gear lashing occasionally and says that on this car the tranny is constantly spinning even at idle and this happens, but I haven't felt it in other z's. they have replaced the master cylinder, the clutch(nismo) and the transmission with new units.

any idea on that shudder? - kind of intermittent and happens aproximately at 15second intervals - sometimes more when it is "acting up"


----------



## NISSAN FAMILY (Aug 21, 2009)

check the rubber hose between your maf sensor and your tb for leaks, my gf's old z did the same thing and it had a small rip in the hose

and the clicking is normal, u need to have your rear axles pulled and lubed where they go into the diff, the noise WILL NOT cause any problem, just an annoyance


----------



## simo6480 (Nov 25, 2009)

white_sg said:


> I had a loud clicking noise upon acceleration and deceleration and rough spots in the road but it was the rear axle popping. They put out a tsb about it. If you ever have a clicking just leave your car in first withno e brake on and shake the back wheel by the rim and it should reproduce the noise if anyone ever has that issue. Funny thing is nissan claims(well nissan in Tempe Arizona) thats its 279 just to lube it. Forget that.


I had the same clicking and Cherry Hill Nissan told me the same thing...you just need to lube the axel...for $230 (all labor).


----------

